# Our Most Memorable Florida Summer Vacation



## Miss Marty (Sep 5, 2014)

_
Here is a brief review of the past two weeks _

Friday, Aug 22, 2014 - Left BWI around 2 AM
Passed Washington DC, South on  I-95.
Stopped for snack at a brand new 
McDonalds in Wilson, North Carolina.

Had plans to stay at Clark`s Motel in Santee SC
Temps were in the high 90`s with 112 heat index
Our car started to run hot,  after it cooled down 
we continued on South to Hilton Head SC Exit 8.  
Stayed at the Holiday Inn Express very nice hotel.

Saturday, Aug 23, 2014 - Got up early and had
the free breakfast buffet at 7 AM and then I-95 
thru Georgia. Next stop Florida Welcome Center.
Took A1, 301, 27, 192 to Summer Bay Resort.

Check in was easy.  

_
A memorable vacation is one that you can never forget._


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 5, 2014)

_
Here is a brief review of the past two weeks  _

Sunday, Aug 24, 2014 - Hot with temps in the 90`s!
Woke up to a beautiful summer day here in Florida
Love having our very own private pool and hot tub.

Unpacked and went to Publix`s Supermarket Rt 192
Had a few small Publix Gift Cards from our last visit
Used them towards groceries & beverage purchases.
Had TV dinners for lunch,

Monday, Aug 25, 2014 - Hot with temps in the 90`s!
Another beautiful summer day here in Orlando Florida
Love having our very own private pool and hot tub.

Went to the Walmart on RT 27 to get our Mustang
serviced.  We didn`t have to wait long.  Cost $40. 
Picked up a loaf of bread & soft rolls from bakery.

On the way back to the resort,  we stopped at 
the nearby Chinese Restaurant for lunch specials.

_A memorable vacation is one that you can never forget. _


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Our Memorable Florida Vacation*

_
Tuesday, August 26, 2014_

Another hot day here in beautiful Central Florida
Great weather for enjoying our own private pool.

Rode up Route 27
Stopped at bank & Subway
Ordered Pull Pork sub with
Lettuce & Tomato - Yummy.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Our Memorable Florida Vacation*

_
Wed., August 27, 2014_

This morning Bill decided to change
the Motorcraft spark plugs that were
put in at the Ford Dealer when it had
its 100,000 mile tune up years ago.

He purchased the 6 plugs and gapping
tool before we left home for about $40.

The drivers side plugs were not to hard
to replace but the passenger side of the
engine took alot of time and effort.

Engine runs smooth.
He did a nice job.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Old Key West - Downtown Disney*

Wed 

Went to Old Key West
Took Disney boat over
to Downtown Disney.
Water was calm.

Walked around  D/T
Lots of changes coming 
to this area. Food trucks.
Huge parking garage, etc.

Rode the Disney bus back
to Old Key West Resort.

Perfect weather for an evening out
at Downtown Disney in Florida.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 7, 2014)

To some, a vacation in Florida is an unbridled adventure. It's all exciting.
To those of us who live two hours from the mouse, it's a bit of a yawner.

For memorable, I look more for something like:
"Stumbled into Goofy and landed him flat on his behind" or
"Car did a 180 on an I-4 on-ramp in a rainstorm; no one hurt."
.


----------



## presley (Sep 7, 2014)

Those personal pools at Summer Bay sound great.  Are the big enough to swim?


----------



## silentg (Sep 7, 2014)

We stayed at Summer Bay in 2012 with Mum and Sister, they had a 3 bedroom house with a pool. Yes, it is big enough to swim in. We enjoyed the space in this timeshare. I have enjoyed the OP description of her vacation. Refreshing to read someone not bragging or complaining about their vacation. Just enjoying! 
Safe Travels!
TerryC


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Summer Bay Resort Timeshare Presentation*

Thursday, August 28, 2014

Today we did a VIP timeshare presentation at the 
Preview Center located to the left of the main gate.

We had a lite breakfast of eggs, saugage, hash browns
with coffee, juice and soda before the presentation.

Our salesperson was a seasoned/experience rep that
formerly worked for Fairfield now Wyndham Resorts.
He was married, from New York and very professional.

The closer was originally from Maryland. He presented
various price packages from every other year to just 
The Crown Club Membership.  

We talked for 3 hours and told them we were not 
interested in buying and received a nice gift for 
our time.  We learned some things we didn`t know
and both reps were impressed by what we knew.

We didn`t have to take the golf cart ride around 
the resort to see the model and grounds/property.

All in all a nice timeshare presentation experience.

See my Tug thread titled
Exploria Resorts Crown Club

PS

This has got to be one of the nicest timeshares 
in the Orlando Disney World area with some of
the nicest staff in the timeshare industry.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Disney - Boardwalk - Epcot*

_
Thursday, August 28, 2014_

Went to Publix to buy our dinner
Fried Chicken and Pie for dessert.

Afterwards, we went over to the
Boardwalk to see what was new &
to catch a little of the fireworks.

_
Friday, August 29, 2014 _

Since I do not have my laptop with me
I have been writing notes to myself. 

The only thing I have for Friday is that
the pool man came by to check our pool.
He is very nice and enjoys his job!


We would like to wish 
Happy Birthday to Art & Jenny


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Having fun in Florida*

_
Private - Pool - Spa - Patio - Garage _

The pool is large enough for two adults
with plenty of room for two pool floats,
beach ball,  two noodles and two tubes!

I stay mainly on the side that is less than
5 feet deep.  Bill enjoys the deeper side.

Love the Huge Screened in Patio 
There is a table with four chairs 
and two very nice lounge chairs.

We both prefer the pools at The Houses 
that do not have the spa.  Just our taste.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Accident along Route 27 on our way to I-4*



Talent312 said:


> For memorable, I look more for something like:
> "Stumbled into Goofy and landed him flat on his behind" or
> "Car did a 180 on an I-4 on-ramp in a rainstorm; no one hurt."
> 
> .



We did see the front of someone`s car stuck to an entrance wall along RT27.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2014)

*Back road to Disney*

Anyone taken Route 192 to 545 across to Western to Disney
Avalon is in the process of repaving and it is going to be nice.
An inexpensive alterative to the new toll road from Route 192.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2014)

*Clermont - Old Town - Bonnet Creek*

_
Saturday, Aug 30, 2014 _

This morning we took the back road North to Clermont 
Route 192 - Rt, 545 - West Rt. 50 - South 27 - Rt. 192

Had breakfast at McDonalds on Route 50 
Just average tasting breakfast sandwich...

Stopped at one of the cleanest and nicest Ford Dealers

Clermont Ford on Route 50 - Put our Mustang in to have 
the anti-freeze flushed & new Motorcraft coolant put in.
Sat inside the beautiful showroom and enjoy watching 
Big screen TV as we waited for our car to be serviced. 
Cost $115.  

Our car heat gauge was running higher than normal in
South Carolina when the heat index was 112 degrees
so we felt it was time to replace the coolant.

Came back to our timeshare and later went out again.

This time we drove down to Old Town in Kissimmee 
to check out the Saturday night car show.  It was so
crowded that we couldn`t find a parking space.

We then decided to go over to Wyndham Bonnet Creek
to check out the fireworks from the Owners Lounge Patio.

_Bonnet Creek hasn`t changed - Parking is still horrible!_


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2014)

*Drivers side power window Stuck in the down position*

_
Sunday, Aug 31, 2014 _

Got ready to go out for a car ride. 

After Bill started up our Mustang
He discovered the drivers side power
window would not go up or work at all. 

Since the temperature was in the 90`s
We decided to stay in & spent the day 
trouble shooting power window repairs 
via the internet and youtube.

_Can`t believe all the car problems we are having this trip... _


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2014)

*Power Windows*

_
Monday, September 1, 2014_

Bill took the passenger door completely apart. 
We thought we were going to have to buy a 
power window regulator and motor. 
We called around to Advance Auto and Ford
and found the part for about $150 plus install.

Found a video on youtube that offered a different
repair/fix but we needed jumper cables to try it.

We called the resort to see if they had any cables
and one of the staff offered us the use of his cables.

The youtube video showed us what to do to get power 
to the window and unlocked it from the down position. 

_Thanks to youtube and the wonderful staff at 
Summer Bay Resort our window is working again.  _


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 9, 2014)

*Monday - Sept 1, 2014 -  Labor Day*

_
The first Labor Day was held in 1882._

Labor Day is a federal holiday. All Government offices, schools and organizations 
and many businesses are closed.  It is a day of rest or the last chance for many 
people to go on trips before the summer ends.

We would like to wish 
Happy Birthday to Debbie


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 9, 2014)

*Doctor Visit and Lunch at Wood Grill Buffet*

_
Tuesday, September 2, 2014 _

Another hot day here in Orlando!

Woke up feeling like I had a sore throat.
Decided to stop by Urgent Care on 535
to see our Florida doctor.  Turns out he
was on vacation. His associate treated 
me and gave me anti-bio & cough syrup.  

Afterwards, 
we went over to International Drive 
and had a nice buffet lunch at the 
Wood Grill Buffet.  They had a nice 
selection of salads, food, desserts.
The pot roast was moist and tender!


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 9, 2014)

*The Holy Land Experience Orlando*

_
Wed. September 3, 2014_

Visited the Holy Land Experience, located off I-4 at Exit 78.

Parking was terrible and we had to park across the road in 
a field by the 7-11.  The weather was hot and humid but 
we were able to walk around and get a few exterior photos.

The landscaping is nice but the overall experience was not 
what we thought it would be. It is very expensive to get in.

_Disappointed..._


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 9, 2014)

*Pest - Ants - Bugs - Snakes*

_
Wednesday, September 3, 2014_

Called the front desk about a few little bugs
They sent out the Terminix Pest Control man
while we were out, he placed bait or something  
in the house & left a note saying he way there.

Next day..

_Thursday, September 4, 2014_

Took a dip in the pool

Lawn man came around and mowed the grass
in our section of The Reserve at Summer Bay.

Between the bug man and the lawn man. 

Bill discovers a little black garden snake in our garden
in front of the house between the garage & front door.

Now he wouldn`t leave the garage door open!

One of the problems with these houses is that 
the windows open - but - there are no screens.

You can not leave the garage side window open 
in order to get fresh air in nor are there any air 
vents in the garage to bring in air conditioning 
in summer or heat in winter. We use our fan...


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Front Guest Bedroom - Third Bathroom*

_
Friday, September 5, 2014_

It features two queen beds, chair, dresser, TV and a nice closet
Plus a cute bay window with two set of curtains/drapes.

You could sleep up to four people (adults/kids) in this bedroom.
There is a 3rd bedroom with shower, toilet and vanity in hallway.   

Found a few little pepper grain size critters crawling around 
Plus a few little black curling bugs with lots of legs in window.
Vacuumed the front bedroom carpet to be on the safe side. 

_Rain and Thunder today._


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Ford Dealer - Route 27 at Interstate 4*

_
Saturday, September 6, 2014_

Ordered a new radiator cap for the Mustang 
Picked it up this morning at the Ford Dealer.

If anyone is coming down to this area & should 
need parts or work done on their Ford vehicle...

There are two Ford Dealers just off Route 27
One at I-4 and another one off of Route 50.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Orange County Regional History Center Orlando*

_
Saturday, September 4, 2014_

Went to the History Center in Orlando
Found free street parking behind the building, 
walked around to the main entrance.

The exterior of this old building is lovely.
There are four floors of exhibits and a gift shop. 

The history center is located in an old court house 
and featurs a historic court room setting.

There is also a special Gone with the Wind exhibit  
with little dolls dressed in period clothing/costumes.

What a very nice place to spend an afternoon. 

_This is a must see for adults who enjoy Florida History _

www. thehistorycenter .org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Orlando Science Center*

_
Saturday, September 6, 2014_

After the History Center, 
we stopped by a Lake to take a few photos..

Then we visited the Orlando Science Center located 
at 777 E. Princeton St • Orlando, Florida 32803  

With four floors of exciting exhibits, amazing giant screen movies 
and engaging live programming, Dino Exhibit, the Science Center 
is the perfect destination for adults & families with small children.

Had a meatball sub for lunch at 
the Subway Restaurant inside.

We were lucky to get garage parking for just $5
right beside the walkway that crosses into OSC
Nice to have the car parked inside where it was cool.

Lite rain started to fall on our way back via I-4,
Stopped for gas at the new WAWA station near
the Hilton Grand Vacation Club by Sea World
Central Florida Parkway and International Drive.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Lazy Rainy Day here in Orlando Florida*

_
Sunday, September 7, 2014_

Slept until noon 
Took dip in pool

Rained started at 3 PM
and rained all afternoon 

Chinese carryout Route 27 
1st order was really bad...


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Disney Resorts*

_
Monday, September 8, 2014_

Bill woke up not feeling well.

Talked to a friend on the phone 
who lives down in Kissimmee

Went over to Disney`s Poly 
Noticed construction inside
and outside for the the new 
Disney Vacation Club Resort

It appears they redone the parking lot 
Plenty of handicap parking spaces now.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Coronado Springs Resort *

_
Monday, September 8, 2014_

Stopped by...

Disney's 
Coronado Springs Resort     
1000 W Buena Vista Drive 
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830

Want to go back and have a late lunch
at the colorful  Marketplace Restaurant.

The chicken and ribs look yummy!


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2014)

*Building 601 Construction Lot*

_
Tuesday, September 9, 2014_

Looks like Summer Bay is getting ready to do some construction 
on Building 601 next to the model home here at The Reserve.

They put up temporary fencing with green stuff around that area.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 11, 2014)

*Logan`s Road House*

_
Wednesday, September 10, 2014 _

This was our first time eating at a
Logan`s Road House Restaurant

Bill ordered the Southern Fried Fish 
Baked Potato with butter & Cole Slaw

I ordered Logan’s Mesquite 
Wood Grilled Chicken Breast
Mashed Potato & Grilled Veggie

Great tasting food & huge portions
Plan to go back again on Thursday! 

www. logansroadhouse .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2014)

*Florida Heat and Humidity and fireworks*

Its amazing how hot and humid it has been here in the Disne.y World area for the past 3 weeks. Great pool weather with temperatures in the 90s. 

Enjoyed a beautiful Thursday evening watching the Magic Kingdom fireworks with a full moon in the background from the Polynesian Resort.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2014)

*Logan's Roadhouse Restaurant*

Thursday, September 11, 2014

Another enjoyable dinner at 
Logans Roadhouse Restaurant 

Bill had the grilled salmon &
I had the barbecue chicken.
Everything was delicious.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 12, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> To some, a vacation in Florida is an unbridled adventure. It's all exciting.
> To those of us who live two hours from the mouse, it's a bit of a yawner.
> 
> For memorable, I look more for something like:
> ...




 The first comment made me laugh and the second,  Ive seen that.  Buckets of rain. 

Sorry Mickey Fans.  Im not one of you..... but would go there if my grandchildren asked me to.  I would be one of the adults acting like a child so my gk's would laugh at me. 

So many people think that Mickey is the only thing in Florida....so sad 
Florida is such a wonderful state and has so much to offer. We go there every year for weeks at a time and never tire of your state. I hope that others explore the wonders of Florida....or maybe not.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2014)

*Almost time to go home*

Friday,  Sept. 13, 2014

Another hot day.
Packed the car.
Enjoyed our stay
At Summer Bay.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2014)

*Check out Day*

Saturday, Sept. 13

Checked out at 10


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2014)

*Amtrak Auto Train*

On.our way home
Auto Train  5210

Lower Level Reserve

Sanford to Lorton
Left station 4  pm.

Jacksonville 6 pm.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 14, 2014)

*Amtrak Auto Train*

Florida Georgia South Carolina
North Carolina and Virginia.

Flood warnings in Carolina
overnight plus freight trains
caused delays on our trip.

Crossed into Virginia at 7:20.
Beautiful sunrise from the East.

Smooth ride til we got up to VA
Rough and Jerky past half hour.

Lite continental breakfast served.
Estimated arrival around 10 a.m.

Fare $390. plus tips.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 14, 2014)

Enjoyed your comments. I live in Florida but haven't done Disney since the 80s. We do the auto train too.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 14, 2014)

*Amtrak Auto Train (Skip I-95) Sanford to Lorton Virginia*

_
Sunday, September 14, 2014 _

Started out in lower level reserve seats 75 & 76.
Our car had side by side seating for twelve.  
Was later able to stretch out more upstairs when
going back and forth to the dining & lounge cars.
Both sections are very nice and roomy.

Arrived: LOR Around 10:39 AM
Sunny with Temps around 72  

Our train was over 1 hour late. 
Took 45 minutes to get our car.

Left the station Sunday @ 11:30 AM
Drove home via the BW Parkway 295

_Had a memorable trip but it`s nice to be back home._


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 17, 2014)

*Summer Bay Resort*

_
August 23, 2014 - September 13, 2014 _

The Reserve at Summer Bay - D468
355 Summer Bay Blvd.  Our House 322
Single Car Garage and Private Pool

Coming Soon

Two new pool houses have been built in the original 
section on the water side close to the 501 building. 
They painted them while we were there in Sept. 
One is painted pastel pink & the other pastel blue. 

New 10,000 square foot Activities Center 
will be located in front of Summer Isles
buildings 501 & 502 (also being remodeled)

New six story luxury condominium, 
forty six (46) unit condo building 
with one, two, three and four bedrooms 
featuring upscale accommodations.

Top two floors Registry Collection
Plus a Rooftop Observation Deck 

_Exciting developments are currently underway at 
Summer Bay Resort off Rt 192 in Orlando, Florida. _


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 21, 2014)

*Summer Bay Resort - Business Center*

There is a Business Center in the Activities Room next to the  Resort Lobby with two computers running Windows 8 at no charge, free for the use and a printer, for printing maps, airline boarding passes etc.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 25, 2014)

You are absolutely correct!  We used the computers to print out our boarding passes when we checked out September 20.  The new houses are the best ever.


----------

